# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Giới thiệu đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật hàng đầu tại 3 miền

## vuducvip

*Cầu lô danh lo de online* 
Cầu   danh lo de online   rơi
Loại cầu này có đặc điểm là dễ bắt ,phù hợp với ai thik nhanh chóng và đơn giản để tim ra con số may mắn để chơi
Có hai loại   danh lo de online   rơi
  danh lo de online   rơi từ ĐB
Khi bạn thấy có con   danh lo de online   xuất hiện trùng với con ĐB đã ra ngày hôm trước thì đó là   danh lo de online   rơi từ ĐB ,loại   danh lo de online   này có đặc điểm là dễ đánh ,không cần lộn thích hợp với ai chơi bạch thủ ( theo  kinh nghiệm trong   danh lo de online   của tiendat thì có tới 90% ĐB về đầu 9 sẽ có   danh lo de online   rơi ngày hôm sau )
Tần suất của   danh lo de online   rơi từ ĐB thường cách nhau là 4 đến 6 ngày trong khoảng thời gian này nó cũng có thể về lộn cũng có trường hợp là cách 1 đến 2 ngày nó mới rơi .( thường thì ĐB về các đầu 0 1 2 8 9 tỷ lệ   danh lo de online   rơi cao hơn )
 danh lo de online   rơi từ   danh lo de online  
Khi bạn thấy một con   danh lo de online   đã xuất hiện ngày hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay lại xuất hiện bạn để ý vị trí của nó nhé ,đó chính là lúc cầu   danh lo de online   rơi từ   danh lo de online   xuất hiện .Thường thì cầu   danh lo de online   này phải đánh cả cặp và cần những ai tinh mắt bởi nó chỉ đi có vài ngày lại nghỉ ghi lô đề
Thông thường bộ số này khoảng 13, 14 ngày sẽ nổ. Lưu ý nếu nổ sẽ nổ vào các ngày thứ 9 hoặc 13, 14 ghi lô đề
Bộ số này có điều đặc biệt là thường nổ vào 3 ngày cuối tháng chính vì vậy những ngày cuối tháng miềng thường óanh phối hợp với bộ số này. AE nào đen có thể óanh trong 3 ngày cuối tháng gỡ lại $$ đã mất trong tháng. ghi lô đề
Bộ số 24 kon ghi lô đề
121, 181, 232, 272, 282, 292, 373, 383, 393, 787, 797, 898 ghi lô đề
Bộ số này AE có thể óanh nuôi trong tuần. Theo thống kê bộ số này hầu như tuần nào cũng nổ, xác suất rất cao, có tuần nổ 2-3 nháy. Thông thường hay nổ vào các ngày T4, t5, t6. ghi lô đề
Ngoài ra còn có dàn ĐB 36 con : đít chẵn loại kép và đít 0 ,hay dàn 36 con từ
33 -> 38 (33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38) ghi lô đề
43 -> 48
53 -> 58 ghi lô đề
63 -> 68
73 -> 78 ghi lô đề
83 -> 88 win2888
Giới thiệu chung ghi lô đề
I - Lời mở đầu trong  danh lo de online 
Mỗi người Việt Nam ta chắc không ai lạ gì khi nghe tới   danh lo de online   Đề trong số đó có tới 80% đã chơi   danh lo de online   ĐB ít nhất 1 lần trong đời ,bộ môn này không chọn độ tuổi ai cũng có thể chơi từ em nhỏ học lớp 6 đến cụ bà đã 70 ,từ anh nhân viên bảo vệ đến giám đốc một công ty hay thậm chí là anh nông dân chân lấm tay bùn ……. trong  danh lo de online 
Tuy nhiên trong  danh lo de online  lâu nay đa số mọi người đều đánh theo cách truyền thống đó là mơ và kết rồi thì “ Phang toàn trượt “ vì nhiều người không tiếp cận với các  Phương pháp trong   danh lo de online  tính khoa học hay còn gọi là bí kíp   danh lo de online   ĐB đã được xây dưng rất công phu từ nhiều cao thủ ,cao niên   danh lo de online   ĐB trên khắp mọi miền đất nước từ Nam chí Bắc trong  danh lo de online  .
Có một số anh em đã đạt được tới cảnh giới “ Thần   danh lo de online   Đại hiệp “ do may mắn thì ít mà do nắm vững bí kíp thì nhiều .
Tuy nhiên trong  danh lo de online  ở đây cũng không nên loại trừ yếu tố tâm linh ,bởi 2 chữ “Duyên “ và “ Vận “cầu phà lắm ,bí kíp hay mà không có Duyên và Vận thì cũng không được ăn   danh lo de online   ĐB .Duyên Vận mỗi người đến từng lúc từng thời điểm .
Sau đây là các lý thuyết cơ bản về bộ môn khoa học này ta tạm gọi là :   danh lo de online   Đề Học ,dù các bạn không nắm hoặc hiểu để áp dụng được hết các bí kíp thì cũng phải hiểu về căn bản của nó từ đó làm gốc rễ để có thể nghĩ ra cho mình một bí kíp riêng trong  danh lo de online  .
II - Khái niệm về   danh lo de online   ĐB trong  danh lo de online 
1.Lô ĐB trong trong  danh lo de online   là gì
danh lo de online   ĐB là một môn khoa học tổng hợp ,trong đó bao gồm 2 môn cơ bản đó là toán nâng cao lớp 1 và văn mẫu lớp 2 ,bên cạnh đó còn đòi hỏi kiến thức của các bộ môn khoa học khác như Địa lý ,lịch sử ,Sinh học …….và vài yếu tố tâm linh như âm dương ngũ hành ,thiên văn , chém gió đại cương ,giải mộng cơ bản nhằm nghiên cứu nhưng quy luật số học của các dãy số để tìm ra các Cầu đồng thời đưa ra các phương án Soi Cầu sao cho đạt kết quả cao nhất. ghi lô đề
Tóm lại nó là sự tổng hợp những gì thâm sâu huyền bí và tinh túy nhất ! ghi lô đề
2. Đặc điểm ghi lô đề
- Chơi   danh lo de online   Đề dựa trên kết quả xổ số ! (Cái này là nguyên lý cơ bản mà ai cũng phải rõ)
- Rất dễ chơi, rất dễ trúng (nếu có qua học hành) và rất dễ kiếm tiền ! (  giấc mơ trong  danh lo de online   Đại gia   danh lo de online   ĐB là của rất nhiều anh em giang hồ...!!!!) ghi lô đề
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web choi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao danh lo de uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web choi de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web choi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi lo de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

